# My Mom's Soy Ginger Shrimps - Not for polite company



## Chopstix (Nov 6, 2004)

My mom’s Soy Ginger Shrimps – Very easy and always a winner!

This uses unshelled shrimps.

Saute a few slices of ginger in a little oil until brown. Add water, soy sauce and sugar and lots of cracked black pepper until boiling. (Sorry I don’t have any measurements. Liquid should be about 3/4 the volume of shrimps in the pan. And just taste along the way -- as long as it’s not too salty. Should be sweetish.)  

Then add the shrimps to simmer.  Remove from heat as soon as shrimps turn pink.  Optional: add a splash of brandy to finish the dish. Do not overcook shrimps. Serve immediately.  Great with rice. 

In our house, we go commando and unshell the shrimp with our hands and suck out the heads where all the flavor is. This is so good I swear you'll even spoon the sauce and drink it like soup. 

Needless to say, this dish can't be served or eaten in polite company. LOL!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 6, 2004)

wow, thanks chopsticx. this sounds great. i'm getting tired of shrimp in garlic oil, and shrimp cocktail, and shrimp fra diavolo. this looks like it  will be a nice change of pace. i think i'll try it with baby squids as well...


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 6, 2004)

You're welcome bucky! Tell me how it goes!


----------



## amber (Nov 6, 2004)

I'll definately be making this chopstix.  I do something similar with salmon, and I add lots of scallions when cooking the salmon.


----------



## Ferrari (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi chopstix.  I see you are from Asia.  I was just wondering if you have heard of ginger butter.  I had it at a Japanese steakhouse and I cannot find it anywhere, yet I am dying to have it. (It was sooo good)

Just wondering if anybody knows how to make or if an Asian store would carry it.


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Ferrari. No I haven't heard of nor had Ginger Butter. Can you describe it? What is it served with/on? Sounds very interesting! 

I do know how to make ginger scallion oil which is great on steamed/poached chicken.


----------



## Ferrari (Nov 6, 2004)

Well they served it with white rice.  It was served in little bowls so I assume it is homemade, or bulk. 
 It was one of those places where the chef cooks at your table, so the lady next to me says "I've been looking all over for this butter!"  
And once I tried it, I was sold.  It looks like regular yellow soft butter.
But the flavor is exquisite.  I wonder if maybe they infuse regular butter with ginger.
Thanx for your reply.  I'll let you know if I find anything.


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 6, 2004)

Ferrari, did the butter have bits of ginger in it? and did the ginger flavor taste cooked or raw? I want to try making it.  Thanks!

Amber, scallions sound good to add!


----------



## Ferrari (Nov 6, 2004)

No chunks.  Completely smooth.  And the flavor of the ginger?  I'm not sure.
Wait a sec, the ginger served with sushi, is that raw?  The flavor in the butter is completely different than the ginger served with sushi.  It must be cooked then.


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks Ferrari! I'll try making it sometime.  Btw, if you mean the sliced ginger served as garnish on sushi trays, that's pickled ginger, so it's not cooked.


----------



## Ferrari (Nov 7, 2004)

Yes. That's what I meant, the pink stuff.  So......let me know how it turns out.  Also, how do you cook ginger?  I love the stuff.  I marinated some steak in a ginger sauce the other day.  Sooooo good.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Nov 7, 2004)

Hmmmmm, I've been doing compound butters this week, sounds to me like grating the ginger into softened butter blending well and freezing it. Add some scallions too. Does that sound right to you? BTW check out compound butter thread in the dairy forum.


----------



## Chopstix (Nov 8, 2004)

Ferrari,

Place young ginger slices in food processor to mince it very finely. Heat up oil in wok and dump minced ginger.  Make sure oil is at least same volume as ginger. Add some chicken stock. Cook until chicken stock is completely reduced. Add salt to taste. Optional: add chopped scallions at the end.

Serve with poached chicken.  Yum!


----------



## Ferrari (Nov 12, 2004)

Thank you chopstix.
That sounds like a great dish.  I will cook that for dinner next week.


----------

